# Where did you get your username from?



## Trollheart (Oct 3, 2019)

Mine was carried across from other forums, and has in fact been my internet alias since about 1990 or so. It comes from an unfinished fantasy novel I wrote, being the name of one of the characters, a troll general. I just really liked it, and my previous one (Lestat) started getting used more and more. Nobody uses Trollheart though. Mind you, some people do get the wrong idea...

How about you?


----------



## bdcharles (Oct 3, 2019)

Mine flashed up on the insides of my eyelids in a pleasing brown Playbill font one fine day.


----------



## J.T. Chris (Oct 3, 2019)

I used my first two initials and shortened my last name.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 3, 2019)

A man came down with a flaming pie and... okay so I named me after a Beatles' song (big surprise). 615 was my first address number because I thought Mrmustard had already been taken, such a newbie on forums I was then. :lol:


----------



## Aquilo (Oct 3, 2019)

I kind of pinched... borrowed... hijacked it from a these two lads.... *Wanders off singing* "Stood at the coal face, stood with out backs to the sun..."...."

[video=youtube;K4zvL5gn8Eo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4zvL5gn8Eo[/video]


----------



## seigfried007 (Oct 3, 2019)

I had an iguana when I was 9. We called him Ziggy at first, and since everyone else had an iguana named Ziggy or Iggy, when my best bud started calling him "Siegfried," it stuck. When I tried to look up how that name was spelled, the first place I found it had it misspelled. The 007 came from James Bond because the idea of my fat, lazy, scaly, green, lettuce-eating lizard as a renowned international man of mystery was hilarious. 

I've pretty much been using it as a handle since Al Gore invented the Internet.


----------



## Ma'am (Oct 3, 2019)

Well, I knew this guy a long time ago on another forum whose screen name was "My Sex Toy," so everyone had to call him that. I wouldn't really want to be called that but I did remember it and thought it would be great to make everyone call me by a special title of my choosing. "Your Magesty" seemed a little over the top though, so I settled for Ma'am.


----------



## Trollheart (Oct 3, 2019)

Aquilo said:


> I kind of pinched... borrowed... hijacked it from a these two lads.... *Wanders off singing* "Stood at the coal face, stood with out backs to the sun..."...."
> 
> [video=youtube;K4zvL5gn8Eo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4zvL5gn8Eo[/video]


Oh cool. I love that band too. 
But I have to ask - WHO is that in your new avvy? 
(I'm asking for a friend)*




seigfried007 said:


> I had an iguana when I was 9. We called him Ziggy at first, and since everyone else had an iguana named Ziggy or Iggy, when my best bud started calling him "Siegfried," it stuck. When I tried to look up how that name was spelled, the first place I found it had it misspelled. The 007 came from James Bond because* the idea of my fat, lazy, scaly, green, lettuce-eating lizard as a renowned international man of mystery was hilarious.
> *
> I've pretty much been using it as a handle since Al Gore invented the Internet.


Ah, but wouldn't that be the perfect cover? :lol: Who would suspect him? 


Ma'am said:


> Well, I knew this guy a long time ago on another forum whose screen name was "My Sex Toy," so everyone had to call him that. I wouldn't really want to be called that but I did remember it and thought it would be great to make everyone call me by a special title of my choosing. "Your Magesty" seemed a little over the top though, so I settled for Ma'am.


At least you didn't choose Madam, which could have had, ah, _unfortunate _connotations.... :lol:

_* This is a lie. I have no friends._


----------



## ScarletM.Sinclaire (Oct 3, 2019)

Honestly, this is my Author name that I'm using. I haven't published yet but I will be soon. I want to have privacy in my life if I become a huge seller.


----------



## Aquilo (Oct 4, 2019)

Trollheart said:


> But I have to ask - WHO is that in your new avvy?
> (I'm asking for a friend)*



Lol, It's actually my daughter-in-law. She's had surgery to remove cancer cells, and this is the first photo she had taken after she recovered and felt up to it. She's kind of my baby.


----------



## Phil Istine (Oct 4, 2019)

Mine was a little laugh at myself.  An ex-girlfriend used to remark that I was a Philistine because I don't have fancy tastes.  It didn't help that I originate from a council estate near a big airport and she was raised next to Lake Maggiore at the foot of Monte Rosa  She actually had me totally wrong; I like and appreciate nice things but they are not important to me.  I saw her as a snob.  Not surprisingly, we parted company.
Anyway, Philistine stuck and in view of my ex's Italian origins, it seemed funny at the time to adapt the word to resemble an Italian name, hence Phil Istine.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Oct 4, 2019)

I always thought Phil Istine was a clever name.

Ralph Rotten is my current pen name. Sorry, nothing exciting about that revelation.
How I came to use that pen name is another story tho...


----------



## BadHouses (Oct 4, 2019)

[video=youtube;AmorZp4NQx0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmorZp4NQx0[/video]


----------



## KenTR (Oct 4, 2019)

BadHouses said:


> [video=youtube;AmorZp4NQx0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmorZp4NQx0[/video]



That's the first thing I thought of when I saw your name. Glad you didn't decide on "Jordan".

My username is sort of an anagram of the pen name I gave myself when I was fourteen. My real name isn't Ken, it's Mark, but please feel free to call me Aloysius.


----------



## apple (Oct 5, 2019)

I chose "apple" way back when. It has served me well. Morphing through the years .  The original purpose was, I loved to eat apples and it also reminded me of my great looking butt. And now, today, I can only eat applesauce and "apple" reminds me of the shape of my entire body.


----------



## JustRob (Oct 7, 2019)

Mine was integral to my introductory post when I joined, which is HERE. However, I have also used it elsewhere and it indicates that I am writing personally and not on behalf of the lifelong duo which is myself and my angel soulmate BlondeAverageReader. (Check out her occupation on her profile.) In reality I often write elsewhere on our joint behalf and then don't use that identity. It also refers to the fact that when I get really erratic people can say "Well, that's just Rob, isn't it?" Yeah, boringly practical I'm afraid, but that's just me all over.


----------



## JasoninNV (Oct 7, 2019)

It's just my first name and the state I live in. Super creative I know [emoji16]

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Irwin (Oct 7, 2019)

Mine comes from the author Irwin Shaw. It sounded literary, so I used it.


----------



## tepelus (Oct 7, 2019)

Mine is Romanian for "little impaler", because of my fascination with Vlad the Impaler, Vlad Țepeș. It's pronounced tseh-peh-loosh.


----------



## JesterTRT (Oct 10, 2019)

My name means clown. That about sums it up.  
And the TRT part... So I stream on Twitch, and I do like goofy and yet try to be entertaining stuff. And I host this debate type talk show where I bring various people on and we debate about world problem topics. So I needed a name that fit for an entertainer. And Jesters were olden day entertainers, thus Jester and TRT stands for The Round Table. Thus the name of my show Jester's Talk at the Round Table.


----------



## Amnesiac (Oct 10, 2019)

Album by Radiohead. Also, due to combat PTSD, I have gaps in my memory; particularly short-term memory.


----------



## Winston (Oct 10, 2019)

They were having a sale at "Usernames R Us", and this one was on the clearance rack.  
I can't pass up a bargain.


----------



## Rogue (Oct 14, 2019)

I just love rogues. From the character archetype to the table-top class, rogues just do it better. I've used variations of the name elsewhere but this is the first time that just Rogue was available. Ultimately I think I like rogues because they're just so damn cool and I'm just so damn not.


----------



## thefloridapoet (Oct 20, 2019)

I am and have always been the Florida Fairy.  For some odd reason when I joined Writing Forums I chose thefloridapoet as my handle instead of my infamous "thefloridafairy".  I don't know, something odd just took hold of my fingers and there it was.  I guess I wanted to have one place where my whimsy was left behind and I was more solid.  Of course, I should have know better because fairy dust is never far behind me and always catches up in the end.


----------



## NeutralGoodNormie (Oct 24, 2019)

My username is named after the alignment *Neutral Good*. It’s the alignment where you can be as compassionate as one can be, without bias for or against the status quo and establishment.

_It’s eye-opening to see societies and entire civilizations be conceived, establish themselves, flourish, get overthrown, dissipate, and be conceived again from the dawn of Man until its imminent demise. But when you take out all of the nuance and boil it down to the core, they’re all made up of humans like ourselves. Why can’t we simply be true to our hearts and be compassionate to one another? Why...?_


----------



## idreamofalan (Oct 29, 2019)

I really, really love Alan Cumming.


----------



## Sustrai (Oct 29, 2019)

My girlfriend with whom I reside is a Spaniard.  She's Basque from Bilbao, Spain.
Sustrai is a Basque word meaning roughly "root" or "undercurrent".
I asked her if it could serve as "underlying cause" and she said "Yes."
However, I'm not sure if that's entirely true.
She may have said that to get me to shut up,
and go bother someone else.


----------



## Zander Willmore (Nov 26, 2019)

My user name is just my Pen name.  I got the name from a short story I did years ago and never did anything with.  But I liked the name.  Sounds classy.


----------



## BenFitz31 (Nov 29, 2019)

Mine comes from my name :thumbl:


----------



## Arcturus (Dec 19, 2019)

Bad experience with AOL at 2 am in the mid 1990's, and a closed down vintage radio part company's box sitting on the floor. (Arcturus vacuum tubes) Had no idea that Arcturus was also  a pagan god where people were sacrificed. All I know is that sometimes people would get really afraid when I entered chat rooms.


----------



## Dan Rhys (Dec 19, 2019)

A combination of my real first name and a last name that appears in my family history and is common among the heroes of medieval Wales.


----------



## The Carcosan Herald (Dec 23, 2019)

Carcosa is the domain of the King in Yellow, for whom the Robert Chambers weird fiction novel that it features in is named. It's also where I got my profile pic, the nefarious Yellow Sign.


----------



## PSFoster (Feb 23, 2020)

Foster is my real last name. I don't know about the PS. I think it was an afterthought. Someone asked me once what it stood for and I said "Pretty Smart or Pretty Silly. Either works."


----------



## RoseBud (Feb 23, 2020)

Charles Foster Kane gave me mine       ...don’t ask me what it means!


----------



## Mish (Feb 23, 2020)

Faceless arbiters of justice. Since the calamity our brigade is united by a common cause. All of our thoughts and perceptions unite in combined synergies. We do not have an individual names. We are Mish.


----------

